# Ptarmigan round two



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Ended up going up looking for Ptarmigan again on Friday. I saw some moose and heard some elk bugling. My neighbor told me of a place were he saw two different coveys of birds at the beginning of summer so I decided to check it out. I found some wonderful habitat with everything the birds need. The only problem was that it was so dry that it all looked pretty dead. I ended up finding some shells and wads from past seasons but no birds. My dogs did however end up finding a porcupine down low in the trees and both stuck their noses in it before I figured out what they were doing. My male must be a little more pain tolerant or trust me more because he let me take them all out with my leatherman. My female however wanted nothing to do with me taking them out so I had to take her to the vet. Luckily my neighbor is a vet so I didn't have to take her to the pet E.R. She ended up having around 60 quills in her. I ended up forgetting the camera so I didn't get any pictures. It was fun and the nights are starting to get cold. Water in small puddles and mud holes was frozen in the morning. Some of the springs on north facing slope were the sun doesn't shine were frozen solid.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A memorable trip. Sorry to hear about your dogs.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife ended up taking some pictures of my dog before I took her to the vet. Here they are.


----------

